# Kristen Lawrence



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I used some of Kristen's music for my haunt video. She has some of her music for free. Check her out.

Kristen Lawrence - Halloween Carols - Haunted Home


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I really like her stuff. Very unique.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

She also has two versions of the children's song "Ghost of John." Lyrics are a bit different and she added some extra verses that she wrote. I may use part of the track in my haunt.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually sent her a email a while ago asking her if it were ok for me to use her music in my haunt video. Since it was going to be listed on a Halloween type forum's Haunt Video DVD. She gave me permission and is very nice just as well.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic! I want a cd of her work.


----------

